# Bulk Buy



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking for someone who would be interested to split the next BB bulk buy green beans 12kg.

Drop me a pm if interested cheers.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for arranging GS11, looking forward to roasting and experimenting the the assorted mix of beans!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sofmonk said:


> Thanks for arranging GS11, looking forward to roasting and experimenting the the assorted mix of beans!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Cheers Sof, appreciate you sharing this offer:good:

12kg beans now delivered:

*Nicaragua SHG Micro Lot E Bluey (nr)*



*
**Honduras SHG (nf)*



*
**Guatemala SHB Genuine Huehuetenango*



*
**Costa Rica SHB Tarrazu (nf)*



*
**India Monsoon Malabar AA*



*
**Brazil Pulped Natural 16 up Fine Cup Santana Estate*

*
*

An interesting selection and should keep the genies busy for a while


----------

